# total and free testosterone



## bricksonbricks (Nov 9, 2016)

Hi and thank you in advance for any constructive feedback.
Back in August 2015 I had my total and free test labs done
*Total LC/MS/MS 745 ng/dL*
*Free 100.6 pg/mL*
Based on my research online, these results are decent.
Stats at that time:
age 41
weight 175lbs
height 5’ 10”
diet steak and eggs twice a day, cheat day every 5-6 days, BCAA, multivitamin, fish oil

At that time I figured that TRT wasn’t an option for me. I realize that this is old data and my body changes. Just looking for some constructive opinions. 
My goal is to try a testE cycle. Your thoughts?


----------



## DF (Nov 9, 2016)

Damn, I wish I had your total test.  You can start by reading here https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/11475-Am-I-ready-to-cycle


----------



## bricksonbricks (Nov 9, 2016)

I apologize for being vague. I guess I’m just reluctant on pulling the trigger on my first testE cycle since my natural test levels are still decent at 40+ years old. Would I be better off in the long run by holding off on injections and giving myself more time working without testE? Here’s my blood labs at that same time. Today not much has changed except for my diet. I’m eating more, clean calories by added in more carbs like oats, sweet potatoes and green veggies. Still eating steak n eggs as well as chicken and fish.
Been reading threads here


----------



## DF (Nov 9, 2016)

What are your goals?  and What are you doing for a workout?


----------



## bricksonbricks (Nov 9, 2016)

While I realize this is a naive response to "what is you goal” it really is what I want. I want to look lean and muscular without feeling bloated. I don’t need to be the biggest, strongest guy in my gym. I’d like to gain an additional 10-15 lbs of muscle. Currently I work out 6-7 times per week in the morning and if my schedule allows, I hit the gym in the evening. Strictly compound weight lifting; squat, dead, horizontal and vertical push/pulls utilizing barbell and dumbbells.
Haven’t hit the treadmill in several weeks since wanting to gain mass. To me my numbers are pathetic but I have seen an increase since I’m eating more in the last month.


----------



## DF (Nov 9, 2016)

There is no doubt that you can continue making progress without the use of AAS.  Being consistent with diet & workout are the key.  In the meantime I would suggest that you read up on everything you need to know about cycling.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 9, 2016)

I wouldn't mess up my hormones at 41 if I were you....


----------



## TrickWilliams (Nov 9, 2016)

Stick to your diet. You seem to know what your doing in that department judging by your picture. 

As for your training. Can you go into some more detail on what exactly your doing in the gym? Chances are if your just starting out, even at 41. Your levels are okay, your going to make some great gains right off the bat for quite awhile, long as your consistent with your training and providing the right amount of overload.

I say wait awhile on that cycle, continue learning and training hard. When you have a better base and have a couple years in the gym. Maybe then consider turning to AAS.


----------



## snake (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm kind of confused; 745 TT, a before and after pic to be very proud of and you say you're still making gains? I don't know if you intend to piss someone off, but it's gonna happen. lol

You're dick ain't broken so don't fix it.


----------



## bricksonbricks (Nov 10, 2016)

No disrespect intended. The after pic was within a fews weeks of the labs. The love muscle still flexes when she calls it into action.:32 (1):


----------



## bricksonbricks (Nov 10, 2016)

I’ve been working out regularly for about four years.


----------



## JimGainz (Dec 28, 2016)

Hey Bricks - just curious what you decided to do. I'm in a similar situation - but slightly older - 49 - great shape with normal T levels - making gains but hit a plateau - and after experimenting with some Sarms as well as a brief stint with TRT - thinking of running Test E myself but very hesitant considering how hard it was for me to recover from the Sarms cycle I ran in the Spring.


----------

